# Expat living in Germany trying to open a company abroad (non-EU)



## quarantine (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I am an expat living in Germany under a blue card visa and I am full-time employed here.

I have a plan to open a company in my home country (non-EU country). I am really concerned if I can do this, so I have a few questions:


Will this affect my blue card or residence permit in Germany
Do I need to declare taxes or anything like this here in Germany (assuming that I am the founder but not employed in the company, and there are no dividends at least in the next 1-2 years..)
Do I need to inform my current employer?




Thank you for your answers!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ask the Ausländerbehörde.
Ask the Finanzamt. (If you are earning income from the company, presumably you will need to declare it in Germany, though anything you it might owe could be offset by taxes paid in your home country.)
Ask your employer, or consult your employment contract.


----------

